# A bowhunting girl



## travisA (Mar 3, 2005)

I just moved to illinios and am looking for a girl that likes to bow hunt?post it


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

I like to bowhunt in Illinois


----------



## travisA (Mar 3, 2005)

where do you hunt in illinios


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

I hunted Pike county this past fall....saw some pretty good ones, but it was pretty early in the season, didn't see one I wanted to shoot, it was fun tho


----------



## travisA (Mar 3, 2005)

*pike?*

i hunt in the north part of the state always see good ones so what makes you the hunting goddes


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Travis- Not a chick but hunt right near you in Jo Daviess county- I drink at Dave in Lanarak now and again also, friend of mine is a bar tender there.


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

travisA said:


> i hunt in the north part of the state always see good ones so what makes you the hunting goddes


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133366
let the photos speak or you can go to
www.overkilloutdoors.com


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Travis Might move to Minn. Outdoors lady there needs a partner.

Looking for a guy 21- 27


Check out Shooting Sports Singles on Yahoo groups.

Its free...............and fun..........

We hit 300 members this week


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

so..umm...Hunting Goddess...when ya moving to Oregon?


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

```
let the photos speak
```
I think she proved her point Travis


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

Hunting Goddess

You certainly are a Goddess and looks like a fine hunter too


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Now what would Ruth have to say about that? hahaha


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know if I could handle being with a woman who looks wayyyy better than me AND outhunts me.....might make for an early divorce  

on another note..might just have to order that video if you'll sign it for me??


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Bnbfishin said:


> I don't know if I could handle being with a woman who looks wayyyy better than me AND outhunts me.....might make for an early divorce


It sure would be alot of fun trying !


----------



## ladycarpenter (Nov 8, 2003)

I am blessed in that I live on a farm in Pike. I have to agree that the deer hunting is some of the best in the world IMO


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

ladycarpenter said:


> I am blessed in that I live on a farm in Pike. I have to agree that the deer hunting is some of the best in the world IMO


OK ok ok , stop rubbing it in


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

Bnbfishin said:


> I don't know if I could handle being with a woman who looks wayyyy better than me AND outhunts me.....might make for an early divorce
> 
> on another note..might just have to order that video if you'll sign it for me??


Sure, I'll sign it


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

*but ummmm.....*

How will you know which one is for me????????? I'm gonna order the dvd so I won't have to worry bout my vcr ever eatin up the tape......there's a whole inbetweenthelines kind of statement in there somewhere.....  Let me know and I'll go order it up. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hunting Goddess...Fess up*

 

You hunt, you can obviously shoot    and you are very, very pretty! (bit of an understatement)    

You must be taken, if not, dibbs called on you for sure!! LOL    

Congrats on your animals, very nice.

Serge P.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

What your real name goddess???


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

Awww my real name....Shawna Norris :smile: 
Bill if you wanna dvd PM me, I can get one to ya... 
And thanks Serge....


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Shawna, that picture of you on the homepage of overkill.com is, well, :tongue: . I saw the clip of the dvd you're in and it look like it's going to be very good. Congrats on your first dvd, (if it's your first).


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

wow, there is just something about a girl in camo that make me melt!  those are some great pix of trophies. Dennis


----------



## HankinsHunter (Nov 3, 2004)

Bnbfishin said:


> I don't know if I could handle being with a woman who looks wayyyy better than me AND outhunts me.....might make for an early divorce


Yup.....My ex wife used to kick my tail all the time. A guy can only take losing to someone half his size for so long...........


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

```
I don't know if I could handle being with a woman who looks wayyyy better than me AND outhunts me.....might make for an early divorce
```
Hey guys, go on over to the overkill site and read Shawna's bio under the overkill team. She will out shoot ya too . 

Way to go Shawna, very impressive


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shawna- Id love a copy, where do I have to go to get one


----------



## HankinsHunter (Nov 3, 2004)

I think ya'll need to start a Hunting Goddess fan club thread, cause TravisA's thread has officially been hijacked.


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

THANKS all you guys are very sweet. If you want a video you can go to the website www.overkilloutdoors.com or you can PM me and I'll send one to you myself.


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

S- Do you own part of Overkill? 

Dot


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Hunting Goddess - Just saw your bio on the overkilloutdoors.com web site, and might I say...Nice Bow


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

HankinsHunter said:


> I think ya'll need to start a Hunting Goddess fan club thread, cause TravisA's thread has officially been hijacked.


Sounds like a good idea. I think I'm a fan.  

I think I'll pick me up one of those videos. Can never have too many hunting videos.


----------

